# Looks like I Found a Keeper



## randyjaco (Jan 13, 2017)

I have always had a beef with most drill presses.  Even at the slowest speed, they run too fast for most steel and especially stainless.  I am always on the lookout for for a good variable speed press.  About 3 years ago I came across a nice restorable Clausing 20". I did a restoration on it and it has been my go to  press in the shop.  Last month there was an ad on Craigslist for a big drill press.  I drove to a place @30 miles north of Houston.  The guy took me to an old hay barn.  In the barn was a large rusty drill press on a broken pallet. The guy said that it had been sitting there for @5 years.  The press was an Ellis. (I was familiar with the name)  The guy said he wanted $500 for it.  I told him that I would be a buyer if the motor ran.  He managed to find @100 foot extension cord.  The electronics worked and the motor spun (kind of noisily).  Next problem was getting it out of the barn and into the back of my truck.  The guy said "no problem" and he would call his wife to bring up the back hoe.  I spent about 30 minutes removing delicate parts and we hooked up a chain to it.  The wife was a damn  good back hoe operator.  After about 30 minutes of maneuvering in that tight space, with the seller and I steadying and positioning it, it was in the back of my Tacoma

After talking with Ellis, I found that it is a 2008 model 9400.


I have spent the remainder of the time disassembling, cleaning, painting and reassembling.  So here is the proof.  It runs like a turbine and the the spindle has 0.001" runout! And the power down feed is sweet.
Now that Clausing has gotta go

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2017)

That's a keeper alright. Nice score.

 "Billy G"


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow that's a Drill Press alright, the kind most of us hanker for.  And a "barn special" to boot.


----------



## brino (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, fantastic machine. Congratulations.
I was not familiar with the name "Ellis", but will keep an eye out for it now.

-brino

(although I do prefer the Clausing table with the t-slots and coolant catcher.)


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 14, 2017)

Nice Score! Why get rid of the Clausing? I like having more than one drill press around.


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 14, 2017)

Me, too. I have a Delta 17" for the main, and a DP-220 for when the big guy is tied up.


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 14, 2017)

I have an old Craftsman for small stuff,  but I have no room for two 20 inchers.   I will hate having to say goodbye to the Clausing, I gotta have some space to work.


----------



## Sandia (Jan 14, 2017)

Randy I just PM'd you on the Clausing drill press.


----------



## Hukshawn (Jan 15, 2017)

Personally, I'd say the heavy equipment driving wife was a keeper too...


----------



## Nogoingback (Jan 15, 2017)

brino said:


> Wow, fantastic machine. Congratulations.
> I was not familiar with the name "Ellis", but will keep an eye out for it now.
> 
> -brino
> ...



Ellis is still around: they make saws mostly I think.  They still build drill presses, and they are very nice machines.  Randy did VERY well on this one.

www.*ellissaw*.com/


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice looking machines.  That company needs more publicity and recognition.


----------



## bss1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice score!  I like Ellis machines and have one if their horizontal band saws. American made!


----------

